# selling live fox and coyotes?



## t.roberts

anybody know of any fox pens or people that would buy live foxes or coyotes if i catch them


----------



## lungbuster123

Not positive but isnt it illegal to trap and sell wild game in GA? I know you can trap them and kill them and sell their furs, but im not sure about alive


----------



## trial&error

where do you sell them?  and how much?  I have a few that need to go  my rabbit population and turkey population has dropped dramatically.


----------



## skytop

How difficult is it to trap Coyote in a LIVE trap?? We have too many up here??
We can legally DIRT HOLE (set leg trap above the ground) but don't want to do it as it may catch dogs and non-targeted animials.
I question  if a coyote would go in a life trap???
Has any one had sucess with live traps??

Skytop

Skytop


----------



## ylhatch

you will never catch a yote in a box trap


----------



## skeeterjp

*box trap*

Man i have caught plenty of yotes in box traps. And what are you doing up at 3:53 in the morning? I know you aint got a job.


----------



## bnew17

good luck getting a trapper to tell you where he sells his catches!!


----------



## georgiabuckbuster

i was told by a dnr officer it was illegal to sell any animal alive or dead in the state of georgia you may sell the hide but you may not sell the meat bones or anything like that but thats just what he told me so idk


----------



## ylhatch

skeeterjp said:


> Man i have caught plenty of yotes in box traps. And what are you doing up at 3:53 in the morning? I know you aint got a job.



one in every croud


----------



## bnew17

georgiabuckbuster said:


> i was told by a dnr officer it was illegal to sell any animal alive or dead in the state of georgia you may sell the hide but you may not sell the meat bones or anything like that but thats just what he told me so idk



that dnr officer aint got a clue


----------



## famlytraprz

georgiabuckbuster said:


> i was told by a dnr officer it was illegal to sell any animal alive or dead in the state of georgia you may sell the hide but you may not sell the meat bones or anything like that but thats just what he told me so idk


Leave it to game warden to give bad information,  I am a member of the Ga Trappers Assoc and it is not illegal to sell live fox and coyotes in Ga.  We have done it for years,  I had a game warden tell me I had to have a fur sellers license to sell your fur here in Ga.  That was also bad information and the officer called with his apologies when reported.


----------



## blackbear

so where do you go to sale one and how much do they pay?it cant be that big a secret if its legal? unless its 4china food?The secrets in the sauce..


----------



## red dragon

you sale them to running pens for like 60 bucks a yote idk for how much a fox goes for


----------



## blackbear

wow thats some serious side$$$thanks


----------



## skytop

Just as I thought, very difficult to catch a old wise male or female in a leg trap.
I know of a graduate student doing a masters in Maine on the trapping of coyote by steel foot traps::

Most he caught were young coyotes, no adult males or females, he said some would dig under the trap and throw it, smart they are::

Jim


----------



## skytop

skeeterjp said:


> Man i have caught plenty of yotes in box traps. And what are you doing up at 3:53 in the morning? I know you aint got a job.




OK, I am ready give me your technique on box trapping yotes:: lol

Jim


----------



## stickslinger76

This is what the regulations say about foxes. It doesn't say anything about coyotes. Just to clarify I am no expert on any of this, just posting what is in the regulations.

 Trapping and Selling of Live Fox
The following conditions must be met to trap and sell live fox:




You must have a commercial trapping license.
Live fox may be taken from the wild only during open trapping season.
Live fox may be sold only to licensed commercial fox preserves or licensed commercial fox breeders. No additional permit beyond a commercial trapping license is needed to trap and sell live fox.
Live fox may be held by licensed trappers for up to five days, but no longer.
No live fox may be possessed five days following the close of trapping season.
Trappers holding live fox must comply with O.C.G.A. 27-5-6 regarding the humane handling, care, confinement and transportation of wild animals.


If you have any questions, contact you local WRD region office or call the Special Permit office at 770-761-3044.


----------



## Shed Man

if you have never trapped you are years away from catching your first coyote, when you do catch one it wont be in a cage


----------



## dfhooked

got a trapper on my place and a few neighbors now. he sells the foxes and yotes on live market. Yotes bring the most then red fox then grey fox. I know hes gotten a few reds and greys on my place and bunch o yotes on the neighbors plus coons etc.


----------



## yote72571

*yotes*

Over here there will be 5 or 6 on 4 wheelers chase them down after a while they will sull like a possum, then tape there mouth and legs, then take them to the fox pen collect and go again....  thats is a easy way of doing it and it is also fun...     thats my two cents worth...


----------



## ylhatch

yote72571 said:


> Over here there will be 5 or 6 on 4 wheelers chase them down after a while they will sull like a possum, then tape there mouth and legs, then take them to the fox pen collect and go again....  thats is a easy way of doing it and it is also fun...     thats my two cents worth...



WHAAAAAAAT!!!!


----------



## jason bales

yote72571 said:


> Over here there will be 5 or 6 on 4 wheelers chase them down after a while they will sull like a possum, then tape there mouth and legs, then take them to the fox pen collect and go again....  thats is a easy way of doing it and it is also fun...     thats my two cents worth...



i have absolutely heard it all now, If any of yall want to give this a try come on over I got a camera and a liability form.


----------



## famlytraprz

skytop said:


> Just as I thought, very difficult to catch a old wise male or female in a leg trap.
> I know of a graduate student doing a masters in Maine on the trapping of coyote by steel foot traps::
> 
> Most he caught were young coyotes, no adult males or females, he said some would dig under the trap and throw it, smart they are::
> 
> Jim


Look at some of the posted yotes by myself or trapper gal and there are plenty mature male and female coyotes caught by us, so your buddy in Maine has a little to learn.  Some of these coyotes have their masters degree and are still trying to figure out how to get outa my cage!


----------



## yote72571

jason bales said:


> i have absolutely heard it all now, If any of yall want to give this a try come on over I got a camera and a liability form.




We have a lot of bean fields and not many trees,  it really is allot of fun.... later....


----------



## jason bales

yote72571 said:


> We have a lot of bean fields and not many trees,  it really is allot of fun.... later....



anything is possible, how about a video of it


----------



## Coastie

ylhatch said:


> you will never catch a yote in a box trap



Never say never. It is possible but takes some work, but most Coyotes caught for the live market are caught in foot hold traps and as long as there is no serious bruising do just fine.


----------



## yote72571

jason bales said:


> anything is possible, how about a video of it



never have,  i will look into it.. that will be an wild ride itself trying to film and ride....


----------



## jason bales

yote72571 said:


> never have,  i will look into it.. that will be an wild ride itself trying to film and ride....



I would imagin with out a camera its a wild ride


----------



## John Porter

60 dollars a piece is to cheap! Its the weekend trappers and hobby trappers that are driving the prices for live market trapping down. Use to be 125 a piece for coyotes until every Tom,Dick and Harry got involved in live trapping. I will not sell for under a 100 dollar bill and where I trap -- thats what I get per animal.


----------



## JonathonJEB

btt


----------



## yoteman

John Porter said:


> 60 dollars a piece is to cheap! Its the weekend trappers and hobby trappers that are driving the prices for live market trapping down. Use to be 125 a piece for coyotes until every Tom,Dick and Harry got involved in live trapping. I will not sell for under a 100 dollar bill and where I trap -- thats what I get per animal.



maybe in nc the weekend warrior is kiiling the prices but here in ga it's the full time trapper thats screwing us weekend warriors on the prices. once they get paid to catch them they have their money and will drop the prices on the game just to move them.


----------



## yoteman

skeeterjp said:


> Man i have caught plenty of yotes in box traps. And what are you doing up at 3:53 in the morning? I know you aint got a job.



i'll belive that when i see it!


----------



## buckdog1

I just called the buyers that i sell to every year and they are all full but one said he would take them for $50 a piece. I'm not one of those willing to give in to the prices. I would rather give them lead poisoning, then to sell for that price.


----------



## Palmetto

yote72571 said:


> Over here there will be 5 or 6 on 4 wheelers chase them down after a while they will sull like a possum, then tape there mouth and legs, then take them to the fox pen collect and go again....  thats is a easy way of doing it and it is also fun...     thats my two cents worth...



I gotta see pics of this!


----------



## cliff&pam




----------



## country_guy9734

> if you have never trapped you are years away from catching your first coyote, when you do catch one it wont be in a cage




not true at all......... some people are outdoorsman, some people go in the woods when there bored


----------

